# Rubio



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think Rubio has a chance, but crazier things have happened like Obama president. Here is something we all need to know. If it's all true he is a weasel.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government ... -betrayed/
Exclusive: On Eve of South Carolina Vote, Nation's ICE Officers Detail How Marco Rubio Betrayed Them


----------

